# Weekly Competition 2021-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 R' U
*2. *U R' F R U R' U2 F U' R' U
*3. *U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F
*4. *U2 R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R'
*5. *R' U R2 F' U' F R U' R' F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R F2 D2 F' R' F2 B' D' F' R' F2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B'
*2. *B2 L D2 F2 D' B2 L' U B U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B' U'
*3. *D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L D L' U F L' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R'
*4. *D2 R F L U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U B' R F2 U B' R' F2
*5. *B2 D R F' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D R U' B2 D' F R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' R B F' D' B' R B R' B2 F D2 F U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 L2 R2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B Rw' U D' Uw L2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F' Uw
*2. *R' D2 R' B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L2 B R F' U D' F2 L' D' F2 Fw2 D L2 U2 Fw2 B2 L' U' Fw2 L D' Fw L Fw B R' Rw' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw D2 Rw
*3. *R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D U R U R F L' B2 F L2 B R U' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 D2 U Rw2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw F2 L' Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw R2 D L U' Rw
*4. *U' B' L2 D2 L' U' L2 F U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 Fw2 Uw2 D L' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw R' Uw' L B' D2 Rw' F' Rw2 B2
*5. *D' U L F' D' F2 D' F' B2 L B2 R2 U2 B L2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 Uw2 L U2 B2 R2 B Uw2 D2 R B2 U' L' Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' D' Fw' R' L' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Lw Uw2 R2 Fw2 Dw L D Lw' Bw2 F Fw2 B' Lw2 Fw' Bw' Uw Rw Fw R' Lw2 Uw' Dw Bw Lw L Rw2 R' Uw' R2 Dw2 U' Lw U Uw' L2 B' Rw Dw U2 L Dw Bw' Uw' Bw Dw' F' Lw Uw Dw' F D Fw' B2 U' Dw Bw B Fw' F
*2. *U2 Dw F2 B' R2 L2 Uw' Bw2 B' Dw2 B D' Lw B2 U2 Rw2 U2 Fw B Dw F U L R F2 Lw Uw Fw' Uw L2 U Lw Uw2 Fw Bw B F U2 D Fw' D' Uw2 F' Fw2 U2 D' Uw' B2 D Fw' Bw' D' Rw' R' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D' Lw'
*3. *U' Bw2 L F D Rw R2 F' B2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Lw' F' Dw' B2 Dw L2 U' L' Rw2 F2 Fw2 R2 Fw F Lw' Rw' Dw F2 B' D' Fw2 U2 Fw' Bw Lw' L2 B2 U' D F Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Lw2 L' F L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Dw2 B Fw U2 F2
*4. *F' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 D L2 U2 Bw' L Rw2 F R2 B2 Uw' D' Fw2 Dw' U2 Rw Bw Uw B Rw' L R Fw2 Dw F2 Lw L B2 D' Uw' B L2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Lw Dw' R Bw2 U' R' F2 D2 Uw' B' F Rw F Dw2 D F2 U2 Rw' Bw B2 Uw2 D2
*5. *B Fw2 R U' D Lw D' Uw' B U Dw Lw Rw2 D Dw Fw U2 Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 D2 Rw2 R2 F2 Uw Rw' B' Lw2 Bw2 L U Bw Uw F' Bw2 Rw2 R D' Dw' B2 Rw' Bw Rw U L' U2 Lw Fw2 Bw F Dw Uw' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 F L2 Bw F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F B2 3Uw' 3Fw' U Bw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 U' Dw' 3Fw' U' F' D2 Lw' L Bw' L' R' U' F2 R2 Rw2 Uw Lw' R' B Bw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 L Lw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw Bw Uw Bw Rw Fw 3Uw' B Uw2 Fw' Rw2 3Rw Fw' Rw2 U2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw Bw2 Rw' U' Uw2 Lw' B' 3Fw2 U' Uw' R' Dw' Uw 3Rw
*2. *D' F' Fw R2 Rw Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Fw U' Uw2 R' Lw' U' 3Uw2 Bw Uw2 3Rw Rw2 U Rw' Fw Uw2 F' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' Bw R2 Bw' Rw D Dw 3Fw' F R Fw L' D2 Lw2 Bw2 3Uw2 L Rw2 Dw' F' Fw' Uw R' F Uw2 R' Uw D Lw2 3Rw Rw D' Fw' L2 U Uw' 3Uw2 Dw D' F' Rw' L' Uw' 3Fw' L2 Lw2 R Bw' B D B' Lw
*3. *Fw R2 F' Dw B2 Rw L2 Bw' F' Fw' L Fw U' Uw Rw D2 Dw2 R2 L2 Bw' L' 3Uw2 Lw' B2 D' 3Uw2 U2 B2 Uw F2 R' 3Rw U' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw Rw2 Lw' Bw Fw' F' R2 U' Dw D Uw' Lw' Uw2 3Fw' Lw D F' D2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw D2 R2 Uw2 B' Dw' Lw' 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 Dw 3Fw' U B2 L2 F' U' 3Uw Bw Dw' Lw Uw
*4. *3Uw' L 3Fw2 U' 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw Bw' U' Bw2 D' B' F Uw2 D2 B' U' D' R2 U2 Bw2 D R2 3Fw Lw' Fw' B2 Uw Lw' Rw2 3Uw Lw' D U Fw Uw' B F 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 D' U2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 L' F U Bw' Fw F R' F Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw' D' 3Fw' 3Rw Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' R Bw' B 3Fw2 3Uw D2 Bw' B' D Rw F' 3Rw F
*5. *3Fw' L Rw B2 Dw' L' 3Rw Rw' R B2 Rw U' Rw 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 D Uw Fw2 L' 3Rw2 R' 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw2 L' B2 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw' R' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 F' Lw Dw 3Rw2 D' B' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw Dw' 3Fw 3Rw Bw' F' Rw 3Rw R' Lw 3Fw U 3Fw R2 L2 Lw2 U R U2 L' R2 3Fw2 Rw' F2 Lw2 3Rw' R2 U' Dw2 D2 F Rw2 Fw' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 Uw Fw Dw' R L' 3Fw U' Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Bw' F Lw Dw2 Bw' U' Bw' Lw D2 Dw Uw2 B L2 3Rw' Lw2 D2 3Uw' 3Dw2 B' 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 B' 3Bw2 3Fw2 D' Dw2 L2 R 3Dw B2 Fw' Bw U' B2 3Rw2 3Bw D' 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw Uw U 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 Rw B' D2 F Uw2 L D 3Rw R' 3Fw Uw' 3Lw2 F' Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Bw' F' Dw' Bw' D2 3Fw 3Bw2 Rw' L2 3Dw' D2 3Lw' Bw R2 Fw' U Rw 3Lw' 3Uw2 F' Uw' 3Fw' R 3Lw
*2. *L' R' F 3Dw' R2 L' 3Lw 3Dw2 R' 3Lw2 B' 3Rw 3Dw' Uw2 3Fw2 L' U' F2 3Fw Uw D2 L2 D' B2 3Dw U2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Fw 3Uw Dw 3Fw L' 3Bw2 L2 3Uw' U' 3Rw' Uw2 B' 3Fw2 3Lw2 Lw' L Bw 3Lw Uw' Fw' Uw' 3Lw2 Rw2 Lw2 D2 3Uw Uw2 R Uw' L B' 3Lw' Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw L 3Dw 3Uw Rw2 3Bw D L2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Uw Bw2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 3Dw2 Lw Dw2 D' 3Lw' 3Uw' Uw' R Bw Fw Rw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2
*3. *L2 3Uw Rw2 Lw 3Fw 3Dw2 Lw2 F' L U D' Rw B2 R2 F2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Uw' L D' Lw Rw2 R 3Rw' Uw' D2 B R Dw L2 R2 D' 3Bw' 3Lw' U' 3Bw2 3Dw Fw' Lw D 3Uw Uw2 Rw 3Bw U R 3Rw B2 R 3Bw2 R F B2 3Bw2 Bw 3Lw2 B2 Dw' F2 Lw2 D' Uw2 3Fw 3Bw Lw L2 B F' L' 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw L2 Fw 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw' D' 3Lw2 Rw' Bw' 3Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw Bw Lw Uw 3Uw2 Bw2 U' 3Lw' U' Dw' Lw' 3Fw
*4. *3Lw U F Dw2 3Fw B L' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Dw Fw2 Dw' B2 3Lw' R2 L 3Rw Bw' 3Uw 3Dw D Fw' 3Uw Dw' B2 Rw Dw2 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw' Dw Uw Rw D Dw2 L 3Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 3Rw Uw 3Rw' D' Uw' F 3Lw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 B' U Lw2 Fw Uw' U' 3Rw Dw' B2 Lw F R' B' Bw' R 3Rw U2 Rw2 Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw L' Uw2 L2 Lw Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' B' 3Dw Dw2 Rw U 3Rw2 D 3Bw' Fw' 3Lw' D 3Rw2 F' L 3Bw 3Lw2
*5. *D Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' R B' 3Uw' Uw2 Dw2 U2 Bw 3Fw2 L2 F2 3Fw' B2 U L Lw' B2 3Dw' Bw Rw2 3Uw' L2 Lw' 3Rw B2 3Dw' U' 3Bw Rw2 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 D U2 Bw' 3Bw2 D F 3Fw D2 L Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw Uw B2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 B R' Bw 3Fw' 3Dw Lw2 Fw2 3Dw Rw2 3Dw L 3Bw 3Dw D' Fw' D2 R Rw U L 3Bw2 F2 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw F Bw Uw2 3Bw U' 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 Bw2 3Dw2 F' B 3Rw' Rw2 3Bw Rw 3Rw2 F Lw2 Uw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F' U' R' U' R U' F' U R'
*2. *F U' F U2 R' U' F R U R' U'
*3. *F' R' U R' F U' F U' F' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F B L' U R2 U' R' F2 D' R B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 Uw'
*2. *D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B F L' D R' U' F' U' B2 D U R D' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L' R B R' B' U L' U' B' R U F' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L B2 R' B L' F2 R' U L' D F Rw2 B Uw2 B L' Fw2 U2 B2 Rw2 F R Uw2 L2 Uw' R' L' Uw' F' R' B2 Rw Uw B' L2 Uw2 L' x2 y2
*2. *U' B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 B' U2 R U' R2 L F2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 F R2 B D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' R2 F' Rw D F L2 D F2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B D2 Rw2 U
*3. *L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B R' F' L' B2 D L F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B R Fw2 Uw2 L' F U2 L D2 Rw2 F2 U' L Uw D' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw D2 Rw' Uw' L2 x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Bw2 Uw' Bw' B L Lw2 B' Bw F Dw' D' Bw2 Uw L2 F2 Fw' L' F U2 Lw Uw2 D2 Bw Uw Dw' L2 Uw' Bw2 R B' L2 Rw2 B Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' B D L2 D L' D2 U' R2 L2 Lw Fw Uw' R Uw' Rw Lw R D2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 3Rw'
*2. *Fw B L' Rw Lw' R Bw2 L' Uw' L2 Rw2 Bw Lw Rw' Dw2 Fw' B' U' B2 Lw F2 Bw' Dw' R2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw' U Lw2 B' Rw' L2 F2 Uw2 Rw L R Lw2 Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 U2 Uw F Uw R' Dw' Lw' B2 U Dw' Rw2 L B' Lw' U' R' 3Uw
*3. *B' U' B Dw' L2 Bw2 B2 Lw L B Lw F Bw' D2 Bw' Lw R2 U D2 Bw2 Uw R2 F2 B' D' Bw Fw' Lw F B' Fw U' B' Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw U2 B2 L2 Bw' U' Rw L' Uw Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 L B2 Fw' Uw L U2 Fw2 U2 B2 Uw D' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 U2 3Uw' Dw2 B D' 3Fw' R' Fw2 3Uw Bw' Rw' Lw2 Dw U L2 3Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw R' Lw2 3Uw' R' L2 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw U' Lw R' Uw2 U' F 3Rw B2 Lw' D2 3Rw2 Rw D 3Rw U2 B' Uw' 3Uw' D B' Fw2 U L' Dw2 Fw' R2 3Fw Bw' Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 U 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 3Fw F Uw2 Lw2 B2 Fw x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw R U' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw' D' Uw Bw Dw' 3Dw' Lw2 Uw' D' 3Fw' R' Bw Dw' B' 3Rw' B R2 F2 Uw Bw' L Lw' Fw2 Rw2 3Lw 3Bw2 D 3Fw2 3Uw 3Lw' Fw L2 U2 Lw Rw' 3Uw' Rw 3Dw2 3Fw L Bw' 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Rw2 F2 3Fw2 B' U' 3Bw2 Dw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw Rw2 Bw2 U' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw Uw B 3Rw Uw Dw 3Dw 3Rw' F' R2 3Rw Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 Fw2 3Fw' 3Dw' U' 3Fw' Fw2 U x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L' F2 D B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 B' R2 D U L2 D L' F D Rw' Uw
*2. *R F' L B' R' F R' D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R L F' Rw'
*3. *U' B2 L D' L2 B2 R B2 D2 L D2 R U F L2 B2 L B R2 Fw Uw'
*4. *R2 B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F' R' B2 U F L' R F2 R D' Rw Uw
*5. *L2 U R U2 L' D L' B2 R' B' R B2 U' D F2 B2 D R2 D Fw' Uw2
*6. *D B D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 B' L' F' R D R2 D L F'
*7. *F2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D L B' R B2 F' R2 D B' D U' Fw' Uw
*8. *B2 D' R' F2 R L2 B R' D' L F L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Rw'
*9. *D' R U B R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U F' U B L B L' B R' Fw Uw2
*10. *B' L R' D2 R' B2 L D2 L F' U2 L' U' F U B' L2 B R2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *D F' D2 R D2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R B D' U' B U R F R2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *L2 F2 B R F U2 D' R' B R' U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*13. *D' B L F L2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F U B' D2 F' R U B' Rw Uw
*14. *U' D' R' F2 B2 R U' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U Rw'
*15. *R2 U2 B' U' R U L2 U B' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D R' U Fw Uw
*16. *R2 B2 R2 F' R' F2 L' F2 U2 L U' L R2 B' U L2 F
*17. *L U2 D2 F2 D L' F' R F2 R2 B2 U2 D B2 L2 F L U' Rw Uw
*18. *L2 B D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F R2 F2 L' D' L R2 U2 R Fw
*19. *D' B' F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L B2 R' B2 F L B' Rw Uw2
*20. *F' D' R' U' F2 U' R2 U B U' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *U' F' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L' B' D' U' B' L B2 D B2 F' Uw
*22. *D2 L2 F' L2 B' D R' L' F U B U' D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 Rw'
*23. *L U L' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B R B' L2 D' U' B' L2 U2 Fw' Uw
*24. *F2 D U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L F' L2 D' U' L R F' L D2 B Rw Uw'
*25. *F' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 D' R2 F' U R B' U2 B' D2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *F' B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D F2 B D2 F' R B U' F R' B Rw Uw'
*27. *U' F' D2 F' R2 B2 F L2 R2 D R' B D2 U R' B R' B2 L' Fw' Uw
*28. *B R' F2 B' L' U2 B D' F' D' R' D F2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 Rw'
*29. *L' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R' D2 L D U F' U' R2 F R Fw' Uw
*30. *R2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 F R F2 R U' L2 B F R2 U' L2 Uw
*31. *L2 F R2 L' B2 D' F2 L D' F U' F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U' Rw Uw'
*32. *B' U' B2 U R' F' B R' B L' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 Uw
*33. *B2 R F2 U2 D' F R U D B2 U2 D' B2 L2 F' R D2 B
*34. *D B2 U' R2 B U2 L' F2 U F L' U2 R2 L2 U2 R U2 F
*35. *F2 U2 R' U R2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L B2 D F2 R2 D L' Fw
*36. *U' D2 R' B R' F' L2 U L U F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' Rw
*37. *U D2 F L' D2 L U' L' D2 R F' L2 F2 R2 F B' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *L' B L F B' D' R U L2 D' L2 F2 U D' B2 R2 U L' U' Rw
*39. *U2 R U2 L U2 F2 L' U R2 U B R2 U2 B R' B F' D2 Fw
*40. *U2 R2 B U D2 B U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L U2 B U B R2 B Rw2 Uw
*41. *U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U L' B' U R F' R D' B2 R' Fw Uw
*42. *F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U R' F2 U' B F D L D Fw' Uw
*43. *R2 U2 B' F' R2 B U2 B' F L' F' U2 R2 D' B R F2 D2 B Rw' Uw2
*44. *R U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B D2 U2 F' L' D U' F D' Fw
*45. *U' D B D R U L' F' B L2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U R2 D B' Rw
*46. *R F' D2 L R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 D' L2 F U' L' R2 D U2
*47. *B' L R B2 R D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D F U2 B2 U R' D2 R2 F' Rw
*48. *F2 L B U' R2 U R B2 U L B D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B Rw' Uw2
*49. *L U2 B' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U B L' U2 F R' D' F' L2 Uw2
*50. *D R2 U B2 L2 B R B D' R2 F' L2 F2 L' B D2 U' Fw Uw
*51. *D' L B' R' B R' D' U2 L2 B D2 F D2 B D R' U2 L' Fw Uw'
*52. *D L' F D F U' L F' D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D' R' D' Fw' Uw'
*53. *L B' L U' D R2 U R' D2 F' B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F L U' Rw' Uw'
*54. *F2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R F2 L B2 D F' U F R' U2 F2 U F' L Fw' Uw
*55. *B' U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R' D' B L2 R' D F' L' D' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F' R B D F2 R D' F' R' F R
*57. *R2 D2 L2 B F L2 F L' U L2 B D2 L U' R' D' R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *R' U' R U2 B' U2 B' U L' D R D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*59. *U F B' D F2 L' F' B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 L B' L2 F2 Rw'
*60. *L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' L U L U2 R B L' D F' L Fw' Uw
*61. *R' D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U B' L D F D L' U' L2 B' L2 R'
*62. *U F2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R F U R2 D2 R B' R2 U2 B' Rw' Uw
*63. *B' L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D F D2 B D2 B L2 D2 F2 U' R B' Rw'
*64. *F' U2 L' U2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B L2 U B L' D' L' R Fw Uw
*65. *F' U' F R' F R' F B U2 R2 U L U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 Rw2 Uw'
*66. *D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F L2 B' R' D' F U B2 U' Fw Uw2
*67. *F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 D F D2 U R' U' B D' B' Rw2
*68. *F L B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' R' D2 R' D B2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*69. *U R F U R' L2 F L F' L' F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *F' L2 F2 D F B2 U2 L' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 R' Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 F' R' D' B D' R U' B' U2 R2 F
*2. *F L R2 B D2 B R2 B2 F U2 D B D' U F2 D2 R' D B2
*3. *B R' L2 F D2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L B' F R' D2 R
*4. *B2 R' D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F'
*5. *U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F' R' F L2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F' R2 B L2 B U2 R2 D2 R B' D2 L' R D' R B F' R' D'
*2. *U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B' U2 B F' L' B D' L' R D2 B2
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' R' U' D2 R' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D'
*4. *F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B F R' B2 U R2 B L2 F' U2
*5. *B' D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 D' F D' B' D2 L' R2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D' R U' R2 D' L' D' R L2 F U D F2 D' R2 F2 R2
*2. *F D2 L U2 D R' U' L2 B R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' D R2
*3. *R B2 D2 L B2 R B2 R' B2 R D' R' F2 D2 L2 R B U R'
*4. *F L' D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' U' L2 U B2 F' R' F2 U B2 D' R2
*5. *B U2 F2 D' R' U B' D L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 F' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D R D L' B2 L2 B' R' L2 U' B U L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' L' D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U L D F D' U L2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 B U D' F' L F R2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' L D B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U R' U'
*3. *D' F' D2 R' F U L F' D' B R2 L2 B2 L2 U' D2 B2 U' D'
*4. *R D R2 B' R' B2 U2 R' B' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 L' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 L D2 L' R Fw Uw2 U2 L2 Fw' R2 Rw Fw B U' F2 Rw D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' R U' R'
*3. *U' B' L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F L' B F' L2 U' R D'
*4. *D' U' R2 D B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B' F' R' D2 U L D U2 R2 F' Fw2 L Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 L' D Rw2 L2 D B2 Fw U' L U' R Fw Uw Fw L' Fw' D2 F2 Rw'
*5. *Bw F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' D' U F Lw' L R Dw' Rw2 L2 Uw Dw' Rw2 L2 Lw' F2 Lw Bw2 D B' D' L2 Lw2 U' B' U' L' Fw2 D B F Fw' D' Uw Dw' Fw B R F Uw R2 D F D' Rw' Lw' F' Uw' U2 Lw' R2 Fw L' Bw2 L' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F U' R U' R' U R U2
*3. *L' D F R' D2 L' R' B2 R' D2 R D2 U' F D' B U2 B D2
*4. *F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 D2 F' L' B2 L' U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 U2 Fw' L D B' Uw' L U2 Fw' R D Rw' F'
*5. *Lw2 U' R' Dw' L B Bw2 Lw' B Fw' Lw Dw' F2 Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Uw Lw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 U Lw Rw Dw Lw B' L2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw F U Rw2 B' R2 Bw2 Fw' F' Dw' R2 F Rw Fw' R' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 Rw' L U2 F2 L Lw' U Dw' L2
*6. *D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw 3Fw Lw2 R B' Lw R Rw' L2 F2 3Fw2 U' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' Bw Dw U B' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Lw Uw' D' 3Uw' Bw' L U2 F D2 L2 Uw 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Lw2 F' Lw' U' Dw' F2 L2 R U Fw2 F 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R' F 3Fw L B' L R' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' B' 3Uw' Fw Dw' Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U2 F U' F U' R' U' R
*3. *D2 U B2 D2 B2 L' B U2 B2 D' U' B R' D2 B2 L2 F'
*4. *D' U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L F2 D2 U' B U2 L' R B' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U' L' U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U Fw' F' R2 L2 F' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw' L2
*5. *Dw2 F' Lw' Uw' U' L' Fw U D Dw' L2 R2 Lw2 D2 Lw' D2 Bw B L2 D2 U' R2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' D' Bw B2 F' Dw' Rw Uw' F Rw2 B2 F U Uw' Fw2 L' B' Dw F2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 L Bw Dw' D L U D2 Dw Lw F' Dw2 R
*6. *Lw' Fw2 3Fw2 F' 3Rw' Uw' Bw2 U 3Fw2 Dw F U L 3Fw2 Bw Lw Bw2 F' 3Uw L' 3Fw' Fw2 U' L Dw Lw2 F' 3Uw Lw2 F B' 3Fw' Dw B2 Rw' F2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' Dw' Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 U Dw' Fw' R2 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 Bw R2 D2 Fw R2 Dw Rw Uw2 R 3Uw2 L2 F D Lw' D' 3Rw F Rw2 L2 F' R F Uw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw R'
*7. *Lw2 Uw2 F' Fw' Lw' Bw' L' 3Uw2 Fw Rw B2 3Bw' F' U2 3Rw' 3Dw' R' Uw B R' Lw2 3Uw' R' 3Bw2 F' Dw' Fw 3Uw' Bw' U' 3Uw Rw' B' 3Uw' L2 F2 D' 3Uw2 R B2 Dw' Rw' Bw' Dw2 U2 L' F Dw' F' B2 Lw2 F' Lw' Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Bw2 Rw Bw R2 L F2 Bw' Rw' 3Uw R2 Fw D2 B Lw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw' Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 L 3Bw2 Fw2 3Rw L2 Lw Rw F' U2 Lw L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw' D 3Bw' Lw 3Dw2 U L' Rw' D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR1+ DL5- UL4- U1- R1- D4- L3+ ALL4- y2 U5- R3- D1- L1+ ALL2- UR DR
*2. *UR0+ DR1- DL4- UL3- U1+ R4+ D0+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R4+ D4+ L1+ ALL4- DR UL
*3. *UR4+ DR3- DL6+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D2+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R4- D2+ L5+ ALL2- DL
*4. *UR2- DR5- DL2+ UL4- U1+ R1+ D4- L6+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R6+ D4- L1+ ALL0+ DR UL
*5. *UR1- DR5+ DL3- UL2- U4+ R2+ D1- L1- ALL2+ y2 U2- R6+ D5+ L3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U B' U B R' L' B R L R' u' b
*2. *L' U' L' B' U R' B' L R U' R' l r'
*3. *B' U' L' B' R B' R' L U' B' R' u' r' b'
*4. *L' R U' B R' B' R' B' R U B' u' r'
*5. *L' U R B L' R' U' B' U R' L' l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,-5) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (4,-4) /
*2. *(0,-1) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2)
*3. *(1,0) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (6,0)
*4. *(-3,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-5)
*5. *(4,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U B R U' R B U' L B' R
*2. *L B L' R U B L R U' L' B
*3. *L U L R B' U L' R B U R
*4. *R U' L U L R' B' U L R L
*5. *L R' L B R B L R' B L' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 flip F2' U2 BR2 R2' U' R' BL flip U BL2 U BL2 BR2' U2 L' BL' F2 U F R' F2' U2' F2 U' F R2 U2 R'
*2. *R2 L2 flip U2 R BR2' U BL2 U L2 F' flip R2 BR R' F2' U2 BL2 L2 BL R2 U2 R' U2' F2' R' F' U2' R2 U F2' R
*3. *L2 BR2 U2' BL' L' F' R' flip U F2' U2 BR2' U' L2 U2' BR2' BL2' U2' F2' U2' R2 U F' U2' R U2 F' U F
*4. *L2 flip BL2' L2 BR2' U2' F2 U' F' flip F2 R F2 BR' U2' L2 BL2 BR2' U2 R' U2' F2 U2' F' R2' U R' F2' U2 F R
*5. *U L' BL2 U R L BR2 flip U2' L2' BL' L2 BL2 L2 U BR2 U F2' U2 R' F' U2' F2 R' U R2 U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' F' U2 F' R U' R U' F' R'
*3. *B2 D F R' L' D' F B U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D F' L'
*4. *D' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F U B' L B2 R D L' F L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D L U Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 U R D2 Fw L2 F' Rw B F2 Uw L2 U Fw' Rw
*5. *R2 Lw2 Fw L2 Dw B' Dw2 D' Fw2 Bw Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Lw Dw2 Fw2 D Lw2 B U Bw' Rw2 U B2 Bw Uw2 D Rw' R' Lw Uw2 U F2 Lw Uw2 L' Uw2 D Rw Uw' D' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw' U' F Bw2 Fw' Rw2 F Fw' U Uw' Bw' B' U'
*OH. *F' D2 R2 F2 L D B U L2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 L
*Clock. *UR1- DR5- DL1- UL1- U3- R0+ D0+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R1+ D3- L1- ALL4+ UR DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' U' R B U' R' B U' B R' L' l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(1,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0)
*Skewb. *U B L R U L' U R L' U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f l b B R l r' L R F L' R B F L R'
*2. *b' B f' r b' l' f' l' R' F' R B L' R' F'
*3. *R B' r R' b l f l r L' R B R
*4. *l b r R F r b f L' B F' L B' R' F L'
*5. *l L F R' l r' b' F L' B' F L B L F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' Bw U R Uw Bw L' R' Lw' B Uw Bw Uw Rw Lw' Bw' Uw' Rw Lw u' l' r
*2. *R' Uw' Bw U B Uw L Rw' Lw' B Uw Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' u' r b'
*3. *Lw' U' Bw Lw' Bw U L R B Uw R Rw' Lw Bw Uw Rw Bw Rw' Bw Uw b
*4. *Lw Uw' U Bw B Lw Uw' B Lw R' B Bw' Rw Lw' Rw Bw Lw u l b'
*5. *R' Lw Rw L B Lw Rw Uw U' R' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Lw Rw' Uw Lw' u'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R U L2 D R D L U L D R D L U R2 D L U R U2 L D L D R U R2 D2 L U L U L D R U R U L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R2 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D R U L U R D L D2 R U L2 D L U2 R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R U L D R2 U L D R2 D L2 U R2 U L U L D L U R D R U L D2 R2 U L3 D2 R U2 R D L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D2 L3 U R D2 L U3 R D R U R D L U L D R D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D L U R U L2 D L U2 R D3 L U3 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R2 U L2 D L U R D2 L U R D2 L U R2 U2 L D2 R2 D L2 U R2 U L D2 R U L U L D2 L U3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L B2 R2 B D' F2 R2 D B D2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D' F2 U2 R D B U2 B2 U' L B U2 F2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' F' D B' F2 L D R' B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R B2 L F U' R D F L U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F2 R2 F2 B U L2 F' R' B2 F2 D' L2 B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F L' B' F2 L' B2 D L2 R' D L2 U2
*2. *D' L D' L2 F' B U2 R D' F' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U D' F'
*3. *D' F D' U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 L' D' F L2 D L2 B D' R' U
*4. *F' U' L2 B R F' L D2 R' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U D2
*5. *L' D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 L' R2 D' B' F2 D R' D2 L F L'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL RF UR RF UR UF UB LB UL UB RF UF UR LF UL UB RB UB UR UL UF UR UB RB DB DL LB DF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 UB UL- DF+ DR+2 RB-2 DF+2
*2. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR LB UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL UB UR RF RB LF UL UB UR LF UF UL UF LF UL DB LB DB DL LB UB DF LF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ UB+2 UL DR+2
*3. * UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UR LB UB UR UF LB RF UF UL UB UR LB UB RB UB LF UL UF UL RF UF UR UB RF RB LF UF DL DF LF DL DR RF UF UR DF LF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 UR+ RB+ LB+ DF+
*4. * UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF LB UB LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB RF UF UR UL RF RB UB LF UF UL UB LF UF UR UL RB UR LF DL LB UB UR RF DB DF LF UL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB DR DF+2 RF+ DF RF DF+ RF+2 DR RF LF+2 DR+2 RB+ UB+2 DR
*5. * UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UL RF UF UR UL UB LB UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RB UR UF UB RB LF UL LB LF UL UF UB RB DB DL LB UB UR DB DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- DB RB UL UL+ UB- LF DF DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R' U F L F' L' U' R F' R F' R F' L' U L' F R U F' R F L' F' U R D F' BR' B R' F' L'
*2. *R D BR D' F' R' D BR D' F' R' F D BR R BR' R' D' L F R F' U' F R' U' R F' R' L' BL D BR' B D' BL' BR
*3. *L' U' L U BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL L U L F' L U F U' R L F R L' F' R' L' BL' D R BL F' D'
*4. *L' U L' U' R' F' L' F L R B BL L BL' L' B' L U F U' R' F' L F R F R L R' U L' D L BR' B F U L
*5. *D BR R BR' R' D' F' R F U L F L' F' U' F R' F U L' F U L U' F' R L R F' R F D' F BL' L BR D' B BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2022)

Results for week 52: Congratulations to YouCubing, MLGCubez, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.12 Legomanz
2.  1.42 Charles Jerome
3.  1.65 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.75 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.92 BrianJ
6.  1.98 leomannen
7.  2.01 DanikaCuber
8.  2.14 TipsterTrickster 
9.  2.21 Liam Wadek
10.  2.22 asacuber
11.  2.30 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  2.40 parkertrager
13.  2.50 SebastianCarrillo
14.  2.52 Shaun Mack
14.  2.52 Cale S
16.  2.55 Sean Hartman
17.  2.65 thecubingwizard
18.  2.68 Haribo
19.  2.71 DLXCubing
20.  2.72 Luke Garrett
21.  2.78 NathanaelCubes
21.  2.78 YouCubing
23.  2.79 darrensaito
23.  2.79 cuberkid10
25.  2.85 BradenTheMagician
26.  2.95 tc kruber
27.  3.01 dycocubix
28.  3.07 Shadowjockey
29.  3.11 VectorCubes
30.  3.12 M1n1turtl3
31.  3.13 BMcCl1
31.  3.13 SpeedyReedy
33.  3.14 Rafaello
34.  3.15 sean_cut4
34.  3.15 tJardigradHe
36.  3.17 TheCubingAddict980
36.  3.17 Ontricus
38.  3.19 ichcubegerne
39.  3.20 Boris McCoy
40.  3.22 mihnea3000
41.  3.31 KrokosB
42.  3.33 Max C.
43.  3.36 vishwasankarcubing
44.  3.37 CubableYT
45.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan
46.  3.40 Heewon Seo
47.  3.45 DGCubes
48.  3.46 Benyó
49.  3.49 G2013
50.  3.50 Kael Hitchcock
51.  3.51 jc_rubik
51.  3.51 eyeballboi
53.  3.54 arctan
54.  3.55 Wilhelm
55.  3.74 KingCanyon
56.  3.75 Josiah Blomker
57.  3.77 VIBE_ZT
58.  3.78 MCuber
58.  3.78 alyzsnyzs
60.  3.80 abhijat
61.  3.82 Allagos
62.  3.85 Mattia Pasquini
63.  3.86 Nuuk cuber
64.  3.88 Raymos Castillo
65.  3.95 Brady
66.  4.01 WoowyBaby
67.  4.06 trangium
68.  4.07 Fred Lang
69.  4.08 Fisko
69.  4.08 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
71.  4.09 any name you wish
72.  4.12 Cuber2s
72.  4.12 sqAree
74.  4.16 Ianwubby
74.  4.16 weatherman223
76.  4.23 bh13
77.  4.24 midnightcuberx
78.  4.26 Michael DeLaRosa
79.  4.34 Gan11Cuber
80.  4.37 MartinN13
81.  4.38 PCCuber
81.  4.38 2019ECKE02
83.  4.40 agradess2
84.  4.49 RapsinSix
85.  4.52 Cubey_Tube
86.  4.53 Utkarsh Ashar
87.  4.54 tommyo11
88.  4.64 Haadynaushahi
89.  4.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
90.  4.69 vilkkuti25
91.  4.77 Loffy8
92.  4.89 Jay Cubes
93.  4.91 Paweł
94.  4.95 Caleb Ashley
95.  4.96 Astr4l
96.  4.97 superkitkat106
97.  5.00 theit07
98.  5.02 dhafin
99.  5.12 beabernardes
100.  5.18 BlueAcidball
101.  5.19 AndrewT99
102.  5.21 David Reid
103.  5.28 Riddler97
104.  5.31 Θperm
105.  5.40 cuberswoop
106.  5.41 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  5.41 Lewis
108.  5.46 linus.sch
109.  5.52 DynaXT
110.  5.58 2018AMSB02
111.  5.69 White KB
112.  5.77 oliverpallo
113.  5.84 Xauxage
114.  5.91 nevinscph
115.  6.05 wearephamily1719
116.  6.08 bulkocuber
117.  6.11 Mike Hughey
118.  6.16 Li Xiang
119.  6.32 cubing_addict
120.  6.54 WD-420
121.  6.64 CubiBubi
122.  6.69 hydynn
123.  6.71 Poorcuber09
124.  6.78 neicu
125.  7.10 N4C0
126.  7.14 Reirto-RRNF
127.  7.38 SPEEEEED
128.  7.65 Theoruff
129.  8.01 Foreright
130.  8.08 KellanB
131.  8.15 hebscody
132.  8.18 Rubika-37-021204
133.  8.28 MagnificentThe1st
134.  8.38 Namedkid55
135.  8.39 sporteisvogel
136.  8.43 Jrg
137.  8.54 Leonard Erik Gombár
138.  8.71 One Wheel
139.  8.75 GooseCuber
140.  8.97 cubingmom2
141.  9.34 thomas.sch
142.  9.50 Emma_The_Capricorn
143.  10.18 Sellerie11
144.  13.59 Jacck
145.  14.22 willian_pessoa
146.  14.80 MatsBergsten
147.  16.23 abigaildoyle
148.  17.55 Blitzmoos
149.  20.77 Krökeldil
150.  24.40 Hexamonka
151.  34.60 executier


*3x3x3*(198)
1.  5.94 Luke Garrett
2.  7.22 BrianJ
3.  7.25 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Shaun Mack
5.  7.67 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.68 tJardigradHe
7.  7.83 alyzsnyzs
8.  7.90 DLXCubing
9.  7.93 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  7.94 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  8.03 Skewb_Cube
11.  8.03 Heewon Seo
13.  8.07 MLGCubez
14.  8.15 tc kruber
15.  8.26 dycocubix
16.  8.32 thecubingwizard
17.  8.36 Charles Jerome
18.  8.47 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
19.  8.48 SpeedyReedy
20.  8.52 asacuber
21.  8.66 DistanceRunner25
22.  8.77 parkertrager
23.  8.83 KrokosB
24.  8.85 NoahCubing
25.  8.87 Sean Hartman
26.  8.89 Vlad Hordiienko
27.  8.97 V Achyuthan
28.  8.98 Max C.
29.  8.99 darrensaito
30.  9.10 cuberkid10
31.  9.15 Haribo
32.  9.23 Cale S
33.  9.24 Coinman_
34.  9.37 AidanNoogie
35.  9.39 Shadowjockey
36.  9.43 GenTheThief
37.  9.46 Allagos
38.  9.48 vishwasankarcubing
39.  9.51 SebastianCarrillo
40.  9.61 eyeballboi
41.  9.64 2017LAMB06
42.  9.70 ichcubegerne
43.  9.75 leomannen
44.  9.82 Ontricus
45.  9.86 abhijat
46.  9.88 NathanaelCubes
47.  9.91 sean_cut4
48.  9.97 didiask
49.  9.98 BradenTheMagician
50.  10.01 trav1
51.  10.11 tommyo11
52.  10.13 PCCuber
53.  10.34 agradess2
54.  10.41 VectorCubes
55.  10.45 Davoda_IV
56.  10.54 Raymos Castillo
57.  10.58 mihnea3000
58.  10.61 MCuber
59.  10.66 BMcCl1
60.  10.78 FaLoL
60.  10.78 Benyó
60.  10.78 Rafaello
63.  10.80 theit07
64.  10.84 Liam Wadek
64.  10.84 DGCubes
66.  10.92 Brady
67.  11.00 YouCubing
68.  11.07 Dream Cubing
68.  11.07 midnightcuberx
70.  11.10 wearephamily1719
71.  11.15 G2013
72.  11.24 Boris McCoy
73.  11.25 20luky3
74.  11.32 MasterIcePanda
75.  11.33 TheCubingAddict980
76.  11.34 Swagrid
77.  11.35 Nuuk cuber
78.  11.38 Mattia Pasquini
79.  11.43 CubableYT
80.  11.52 Fisko
81.  11.53 KingCanyon
82.  11.55 RapsinSix
82.  11.55 oliverpallo
84.  11.66 Brayden Gilland
85.  11.70 abunickabhi
85.  11.70 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  11.75 Wilhelm
88.  12.04 Fred Lang
88.  12.04 LwBigcubes
90.  12.07 weatherman223
91.  12.10 MartinN13
92.  12.37 Riddler97
93.  12.40 Jay Cubes
94.  12.56 Cubey_Tube
95.  12.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
96.  12.76 TheSilverBeluga
97.  12.86 Utkarsh Ashar
98.  12.90 chancet4488
99.  12.97 2019ECKE02
100.  13.07 IsThatA4x4
101.  13.19 Keroma12
102.  13.21 pizzacrust
103.  13.27 Cuber2s
104.  13.44 any name you wish
105.  13.54 beabernardes
106.  13.57 Josiah Blomker
107.  13.62 superkitkat106
108.  13.74 sqAree
109.  13.80 Ianwubby
110.  13.81 revaldoah
111.  13.82 2018AMSB02
111.  13.82 vilkkuti25
113.  14.05 breadears
114.  14.08 bh13
114.  14.08 Paweł
114.  14.08 Caleb Ashley
117.  14.25 brad711
118.  14.30 BLCuber8
119.  14.31 xyzzy
120.  14.42 Lvl9001Wizard
121.  14.48 ican97
122.  14.50 trangium
123.  14.62 David Reid
124.  14.63 Loffy8
125.  14.64 nevinscph
126.  14.78 LittleLumos
127.  14.83 Θperm
128.  14.87 thatkid
129.  15.03 Triple N Cubing
130.  15.21 seungju choi
131.  15.24 SentsuiJack2403
132.  15.26 VIBE_ZT
133.  15.32 InlandEmpireCuber
134.  15.33 Gan11Cuber
135.  15.47 WoowyBaby
136.  15.48 duckyisepic
137.  15.67 BlueAcidball
138.  15.83 Haadynaushahi
139.  16.29 Petri Krzywacki
140.  16.49 willian_pessoa
141.  16.55 arctan
142.  16.88 Kael Hitchcock
143.  16.95 dhafin
144.  16.99 John Benwell
145.  17.05 White KB
146.  17.26 Leonard Erik Gombár
147.  17.48 CaptainCuber
148.  17.52 Sellerie11
149.  17.93 Li Xiang
150.  18.47 Xauxage
151.  19.03 Simon31415
152.  19.57 Lewis
153.  19.63 CubiBubi
154.  20.11 finri
155.  20.16 bulkocuber
156.  20.50 hydynn
157.  20.58 filmip
158.  20.68 KellanB
159.  20.72 DanikaCuber
160.  20.78 Rusty05
161.  21.83 Foreright
162.  22.24 Astr4l
163.  22.74 squanbld
164.  22.83 Poorcuber09
165.  22.99 hebscody
166.  23.34 zakikaz
167.  23.59 Jrg
168.  23.61 linus.sch
169.  23.76 SPEEEEED
170.  24.25 AnnaW
171.  24.70 One Wheel
172.  24.73 GooseCuber
173.  25.30 MagnificentThe1st
174.  25.41 sporteisvogel
175.  26.30 Rubika-37-021204
176.  26.36 neicu
177.  26.43 qwr
178.  27.22 cubingmom2
179.  27.82 cubing_addict
180.  28.24 thousand_cuts
181.  29.98 Rainer F.
182.  31.25 abigaildoyle
183.  31.69 Theoruff
184.  32.29 Pillow
185.  33.79 Reirto-RRNF
186.  34.22 MatsBergsten
187.  34.41 Jacck
188.  35.27 Nash171
189.  35.49 WD-420
190.  36.25 NinjaDax2011
191.  37.08 GT8590
192.  38.17 Krökeldil
193.  41.37 Blitzmoos
194.  57.08 wenzmen
195.  1:16.88 Hexamonka
196.  1:26.04 Isaiah Blomker
197.  1:32.36 executier
198.  3:20.28 redfox


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  29.28 cuberkid10
2.  29.76 Khairur Rachim
3.  30.08 Luke Garrett
3.  30.08 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



5.  31.32 tJardigradHe
6.  32.00 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  32.71 BrianJ
8.  32.91 vishwasankarcubing
9.  33.05 MLGCubez
10.  33.09 darrensaito
11.  33.38 dycocubix
12.  33.41 Dream Cubing
13.  33.94 DanikaCuber
14.  34.08 thecubingwizard
15.  34.44 G2013
16.  34.52 Sean Hartman
17.  35.60 tc kruber
18.  35.80 Haribo
19.  36.02 Benyó
19.  36.02 ichcubegerne
21.  37.07 Shadowjockey
22.  37.49 abhijat
23.  38.10 Max C.
24.  38.50 BradenTheMagician
25.  38.57 YouCubing
26.  38.97 NoahCubing
27.  39.98 Wilhelm
28.  40.12 DLXCubing
29.  40.37 Cale S
30.  40.59 20luky3
31.  40.69 FaLoL
32.  41.25 leomannen
33.  41.40 MCuber
34.  41.72 wearephamily1719
35.  41.84 DistanceRunner25
36.  41.86 agradess2
36.  41.86 KrokosB
38.  41.93 alyzsnyzs
39.  42.35 trav1
40.  43.13 Liam Wadek
41.  43.19 DGCubes
42.  43.26 Rafaello
43.  43.68 Ontricus
44.  44.52 sean_cut4
45.  45.44 Raymos Castillo
46.  45.49 tommyo11
47.  45.52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
48.  45.71 Allagos
49.  48.02 eyeballboi
50.  50.02 abunickabhi
51.  50.27 midnightcuberx
52.  50.61 nevinscph
53.  51.53 Ianwubby
54.  51.66 BMcCl1
55.  51.67 beabernardes
56.  51.70 CubableYT
57.  51.90 2018AMSB02
58.  52.17 Nuuk cuber
59.  52.78 PCCuber
60.  53.03 Fisko
61.  53.39 VIBE_ZT
62.  53.57 Paweł
63.  53.58 SpeedyReedy
64.  54.58 Loffy8
65.  54.76 LittleLumos
66.  55.08 John Benwell
66.  55.08 Gan11Cuber
68.  55.63 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  55.81 weatherman223
70.  56.26 xyzzy
71.  56.44 Cubey_Tube
72.  56.66 TheCubingAddict980
73.  57.01 sqAree
74.  57.63 thatkid
75.  57.71 2019ECKE02
76.  58.24 Riddler97
77.  58.31 Haadynaushahi
78.  58.55 Cuber2s
79.  59.87 breadears
80.  59.89 Jay Cubes
81.  1:02.42 chancet4488
82.  1:02.86 vilkkuti25
83.  1:03.63 Li Xiang
84.  1:04.21 KingCanyon
85.  1:04.96 Josiah Blomker
86.  1:08.39 bh13
87.  1:08.58 BlueAcidball
88.  1:09.72 David Reid
89.  1:09.82 White KB
90.  1:11.05 One Wheel
91.  1:12.05 Θperm
92.  1:12.57 AnnaW
93.  1:13.54 seungju choi
94.  1:14.24 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:17.96 Sellerie11
96.  1:18.35 DynaXT
97.  1:18.91 Lewis
98.  1:20.92 Jrg
99.  1:21.02 Caleb Ashley
100.  1:26.87 linus.sch
101.  1:26.88 dhafin
102.  1:28.61 CubiBubi
103.  1:38.20 sporteisvogel
104.  1:39.71 Rubika-37-021204
105.  1:40.25 Rainer F.
106.  1:42.08 Jacck
107.  1:43.47 Triple N Cubing
108.  1:44.78 bulkocuber
109.  1:45.96 thomas.sch
110.  1:47.02 Xauxage
111.  1:49.55 hebscody
112.  1:55.42 KellanB
113.  1:55.83 finri
114.  2:00.18 cubing_addict
115.  2:02.71 SPEEEEED
116.  2:09.58 MatsBergsten
117.  2:27.77 hydynn
118.  2:37.30 Astr4l
119.  DNF MartinN13
119.  DNF Kael Hitchcock


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  51.05 tJardigradHe
2.  55.51 Dream Cubing
3.  1:01.38 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1:01.45 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  1:03.73 Luke Garrett
6.  1:06.17 ichcubegerne
7.  1:06.68 Shadowjockey
8.  1:07.29 FaLoL
9.  1:07.99 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:09.18 Benyó
11.  1:09.26 dycocubix
12.  1:13.42 KrokosB
13.  1:15.17 MCuber
14.  1:15.95 sean_cut4
15.  1:16.43 alyzsnyzs
16.  1:16.57 Max C.
17.  1:16.59 G2013
18.  1:17.81 DLXCubing
19.  1:19.73 DGCubes
20.  1:20.92 tc kruber
21.  1:20.94 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:21.30 MartinN13
23.  1:22.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  1:22.07 nevinscph
25.  1:22.55 Liam Wadek
26.  1:24.05 YouCubing
27.  1:24.45 abunickabhi
28.  1:26.79 jc_rubik
29.  1:29.42 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:30.12 Ontricus
31.  1:30.93 beabernardes
32.  1:31.27 20luky3
33.  1:32.86 Riddler97
34.  1:35.05 tommyo11
35.  1:36.07 2019ECKE02
36.  1:37.27 Allagos
37.  1:38.71 BMcCl1
38.  1:38.75 CubableYT
39.  1:39.51 thatkid
40.  1:40.99 Ianwubby
41.  1:45.29 breadears
42.  1:48.08 SpeedyReedy
43.  1:48.67 2018AMSB02
44.  1:50.26 TheSilverBeluga
45.  1:51.09 Fisko
46.  1:51.32 KingCanyon
47.  1:51.47 Haribo
48.  1:51.95 sqAree
49.  1:58.66 TheCubingAddict980
50.  1:59.22 weatherman223
51.  2:00.82 Lewis
52.  2:01.66 Jay Cubes
53.  2:03.53 midnightcuberx
54.  2:04.35 Cubey_Tube
55.  2:07.95 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  2:08.01 John Benwell
57.  2:08.59 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  2:09.22 One Wheel
59.  2:11.46 Loffy8
60.  2:11.54 bh13
61.  2:14.84 AnnaW
62.  2:17.23 Jrg
63.  2:20.49 wearephamily1719
64.  2:23.18 David Reid
65.  2:25.35 Θperm
66.  2:29.21 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:31.33 Gan11Cuber
68.  2:34.44 PCCuber
69.  2:46.67 sporteisvogel
70.  2:48.57 Jacck
71.  3:05.75 Josiah Blomker
72.  3:11.24 thomas.sch
73.  3:15.58 finri
74.  3:15.71 Sellerie11
75.  3:28.79 Rainer F.
76.  DNF linus.sch
76.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  1:35.31 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.04 ichcubegerne
3.  1:50.08 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:00.19 vishwasankarcubing
5.  2:12.04 Raymos Castillo
6.  2:13.95 nevinscph
7.  2:17.95 Keroma12
8.  2:18.35 YouCubing
9.  2:20.98 Luke Garrett
10.  2:25.12 Liam Wadek
11.  2:36.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:39.97 sean_cut4
13.  2:40.90 MCuber
14.  2:42.61 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:44.28 abhijat
16.  2:49.49 Nuuk cuber
17.  3:07.67 beabernardes
18.  3:08.13 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  3:11.37 Ianwubby
20.  3:20.47 2019ECKE02
21.  3:21.40 2018AMSB02
22.  3:24.47 tommyo11
23.  3:28.28 sqAree
24.  3:34.67 tc kruber
25.  3:40.83 One Wheel
26.  3:48.71 SpeedyReedy
27.  3:59.71 Jrg
28.  4:02.61 Lewis
29.  4:33.67 Cubey_Tube
30.  4:34.47 David Reid
31.  4:54.59 AnnaW
32.  4:55.04 Rubika-37-021204
33.  5:06.67 bh13
34.  5:13.89 thomas.sch
35.  5:14.26 Jacck
36.  5:29.75 sporteisvogel
37.  5:51.27 PCCuber
38.  DNF Heewon Seo
38.  DNF Max C.
38.  DNF linus.sch
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:15.79 Dream Cubing
2.  2:39.29 ichcubegerne
3.  2:49.75 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  3:17.83 Liam Wadek
5.  3:27.22 nevinscph
6.  3:36.94 YouCubing
7.  3:55.52 MCuber
8.  3:55.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  4:22.42 Nuuk cuber
10.  4:28.85 sean_cut4
11.  4:32.15 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:33.22 DistanceRunner25
13.  4:53.54 Ianwubby
14.  5:42.48 2019ECKE02
15.  6:11.13 One Wheel
16.  6:17.58 Jrg
17.  6:35.01 Lewis
18.  6:37.14 David Reid
19.  7:21.47 Rubika-37-021204
20.  7:53.69 Jacck
21.  7:56.05 thomas.sch
22.  8:00.48 sporteisvogel
23.  8:21.94 bh13


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(45)
1.  2.82 Legomanz
2.  4.98 Cuber2s
3.  5.04 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  5.12 BrianJ
5.  5.55 leomannen
6.  5.66 Haribo
7.  6.93 MartinN13
8.  7.57 MLGCubez
9.  8.18 TipsterTrickster 
10.  8.52 darrensaito
11.  9.06 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  9.54 Benyó
13.  10.65 SebastianCarrillo
14.  10.89 willian_pessoa
15.  11.60 G2013
16.  11.63 dhafin
17.  12.28 sean_cut4
18.  12.60 YouCubing
19.  13.59 Ontricus
20.  13.76 Li Xiang
21.  13.77 Rafaello
22.  14.52 BradenTheMagician
23.  15.30 sqAree
24.  16.19 ichcubegerne
25.  16.93 abigaildoyle
26.  17.50 Kael Hitchcock
27.  17.58 DistanceRunner25
28.  18.56 Luke Garrett
29.  23.43 2019ECKE02
30.  25.49 Namedkid55
31.  26.45 2018AMSB02
32.  27.62 MatsBergsten
33.  28.35 Mike Hughey
34.  29.89 agradess2
35.  30.52 Nuuk cuber
36.  36.10 VIBE_ZT
37.  36.12 Xauxage
38.  41.02 thomas.sch
39.  50.59 David Reid
40.  58.12 Triple N Cubing
41.  1:07.88 Jacck
42.  1:10.33 sporteisvogel
43.  1:34.36 BlueAcidball
44.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
44.  DNF beabernardes


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  20.32 G2013
2.  21.51 seungju choi
3.  26.54 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  27.24 tommyo11
5.  36.99 Keroma12
6.  41.60 Riddler97
7.  42.32 2019ECKE02
8.  43.53 ican97
9.  48.63 NathanaelCubes
10.  49.10 MLGCubez
11.  53.01 willian_pessoa
12.  56.23 revaldoah
13.  58.81 YouCubing
14.  1:17.39 AndrewT99
15.  1:18.73 squanbld
16.  1:29.97 2018AMSB02
17.  1:42.70 filmip
18.  1:48.77 MatsBergsten
19.  1:48.85 vishwasankarcubing
20.  2:54.76 beabernardes
21.  3:47.53 Jacck
22.  4:08.50 David Reid
23.  4:11.92 sporteisvogel
24.  6:07.98 Rainer F.
25.  DNF bulkocuber
25.  DNF BlueAcidball
25.  DNF linus.sch
25.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  2:13.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  6:07.10 seungju choi
3.  7:42.81 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  8:42.70 MatsBergsten
5.  8:55.91 Jacck
6.  21:24.23 kits_
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:09.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  13:55.80 nevinscph
3.  18:55.08 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  50:07.37 Kael Hitchcock
5.  DNF YouCubing
5.  DNF DistanceRunner25


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  18:27.89 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  15/21 35:14 Keroma12
2.  6/8 34:10 Sean Hartman
3.  7/10 44:08 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  3/3 23:16 sporteisvogel
5.  3/4 17:34 MatsBergsten
6.  3/4 24:08 revaldoah
7.  2/3 12:24 Jacck
8.  0/2 15:23 White KB


*3x3x3 one-handed*(101)
1.  10.34 Luke Garrett
2.  10.99 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  12.65 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  12.77 BrianJ
5.  12.91 Shaun Mack
6.  13.28 GenTheThief
7.  13.41 2017LAMB06
8.  13.54 parkertrager
9.  13.99 darrensaito
10.  14.31 Charles Jerome
11.  14.58 DLXCubing
12.  14.63 MLGCubez
13.  14.79 NathanaelCubes
14.  15.09 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  15.22 dycocubix
16.  15.33 ichcubegerne
17.  15.42 Dream Cubing
18.  15.95 vishwasankarcubing
19.  16.89 midnightcuberx
20.  16.90 alyzsnyzs
21.  17.32 mihnea3000
22.  17.34 BradenTheMagician
23.  17.70 SpeedyReedy
24.  17.71 YouCubing
25.  18.07 V Achyuthan
26.  18.18 FaLoL
27.  18.32 eyeballboi
28.  18.33 Max C.
29.  18.44 sean_cut4
30.  18.92 KrokosB
31.  18.98 Shadowjockey
32.  19.28 Cale S
33.  19.79 G2013
34.  20.12 MCuber
35.  20.15 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  20.43 wearephamily1719
37.  20.59 xyzzy
38.  20.65 Benyó
39.  20.82 Wilhelm
40.  20.99 MartinN13
41.  21.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
42.  21.41 DGCubes
43.  21.82 Raymos Castillo
44.  22.07 Ontricus
45.  22.18 revaldoah
46.  22.50 sqAree
47.  23.16 Riddler97
48.  23.22 trangium
49.  23.24 KingCanyon
50.  23.28 MasterIcePanda
51.  23.30 BMcCl1
52.  23.42 weatherman223
53.  23.46 ican97
54.  23.81 agradess2
55.  24.08 2018AMSB02
56.  24.27 Fisko
57.  24.29 jc_rubik
58.  24.43 Rafaello
59.  24.60 Nuuk cuber
60.  25.08 2019ECKE02
61.  25.74 bh13
62.  26.06 Brady
63.  26.34 Liam Wadek
64.  26.65 tommyo11
65.  26.92 CubableYT
66.  28.23 Jay Cubes
67.  28.67 nevinscph
68.  29.41 Cubey_Tube
69.  29.54 theit07
70.  29.71 VIBE_ZT
71.  29.79 breadears
72.  30.80 Keroma12
73.  31.12 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  31.32 White KB
75.  31.74 chancet4488
76.  32.10 dhafin
77.  32.11 WoowyBaby
78.  32.54 BlueAcidball
79.  33.12 LittleLumos
80.  34.70 DynaXT
81.  35.11 VectorCubes
82.  35.95 seungju choi
83.  38.47 Triple N Cubing
84.  40.23 Cuber2s
85.  41.36 David Reid
86.  41.52 Kael Hitchcock
87.  42.02 sporteisvogel
88.  42.49 Loffy8
89.  43.60 hebscody
90.  44.06 filmip
91.  45.09 One Wheel
92.  47.21 A Perm
93.  50.25 linus.sch
94.  55.31 neicu
95.  56.54 Jacck
96.  1:06.50 MagnificentThe1st
97.  1:10.64 SPEEEEED
98.  1:16.63 thousand_cuts
99.  1:22.11 Astr4l
100.  1:35.25 Theoruff
101.  2:11.26 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  39.60 DGCubes
2.  42.64 Riddler97
3.  1:11.22 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:36.84 Li Xiang
5.  1:41.58 One Wheel
6.  3:22.36 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3:29.51 vishwasankarcubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  44.37 Nuuk cuber
2.  51.81 Raymos Castillo
3.  54.56 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:21.44 2018AMSB02
5.  1:39.11 Jacck
6.  1:39.57 MatsBergsten
7.  1:44.26 2019ECKE02
8.  1:55.73 David Reid
9.  2:16.63 oliverpallo
10.  5:26.88 sporteisvogel
11.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  24.00 (22, 24, 26) thecubingwizard
2.  38.00 (41, 39, 34) YouCubing
3.  39.67 (39, 36, 44) 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  45.67 (46, 44, 47) David Reid
5.  50.33 (48, 54, 49) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) G2013
6.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
6.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Jay Cubes
6.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) DistanceRunner25
6.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
6.  DNF (49, 48, DNF) Triple N Cubing


*2-3-4 Relay*(72)
1.  42.44 dycocubix
2.  43.14 thecubingwizard
3.  44.27 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  46.82 G2013
5.  48.92 Luke Garrett
6.  49.68 Heewon Seo
7.  49.88 vishwasankarcubing
8.  50.73 MCuber
9.  51.49 MLGCubez
10.  52.88 Haribo
11.  53.12 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  53.20 Max C.
13.  55.25 ichcubegerne
14.  55.48 sean_cut4
15.  56.04 BradenTheMagician
16.  58.35 Raymos Castillo
17.  58.41 Benyó
18.  59.10 KrokosB
19.  1:00.20 DanikaCuber
20.  1:02.20 eyeballboi
21.  1:02.33 midnightcuberx
22.  1:02.59 YouCubing
23.  1:02.89 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  1:04.35 Ontricus
25.  1:04.60 Allagos
26.  1:07.34 beabernardes
27.  1:07.92 CubableYT
28.  1:08.45 BMcCl1
29.  1:09.68 DGCubes
30.  1:11.09 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:13.04 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:14.91 2019ECKE02
33.  1:15.01 Ianwubby
34.  1:15.41 tommyo11
35.  1:16.87 Fisko
36.  1:19.03 VIBE_ZT
37.  1:19.47 weatherman223
38.  1:21.01 vilkkuti25
39.  1:21.24 Loffy8
40.  1:21.66 PCCuber
41.  1:22.76 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  1:23.24 sqAree
43.  1:26.52 Haadynaushahi
44.  1:26.82 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:27.17 bh13
46.  1:29.93 nevinscph
47.  1:33.30 SpeedyReedy
48.  1:34.06 Cuber2s
49.  1:35.98 KingCanyon
50.  1:38.47 Lewis
51.  1:38.76 Li Xiang
52.  1:39.15 dhafin
53.  1:41.91 David Reid
54.  1:42.16 Kael Hitchcock
55.  1:45.60 Sellerie11
56.  1:47.31 White KB
57.  1:50.43 One Wheel
58.  1:53.74 BlueAcidball
59.  2:02.85 Jrg
60.  2:10.98 KellanB
61.  2:13.67 sporteisvogel
62.  2:17.82 linus.sch
63.  2:30.33 Triple N Cubing
64.  2:31.89 CubiBubi
65.  2:33.93 GooseCuber
66.  2:40.51 SPEEEEED
67.  2:42.07 hebscody
68.  2:50.67 hydynn
69.  3:01.15 Jacck
70.  3:08.12 MatsBergsten
71.  3:44.00 Astr4l
72.  4:29.76 abigaildoyle


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:45.32 MLGCubez
2.  1:46.03 Benyó
3.  1:48.87 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  1:51.92 Luke Garrett
5.  1:55.09 DanikaCuber
6.  1:58.50 thecubingwizard
7.  2:00.06 ichcubegerne
8.  2:14.16 Raymos Castillo
9.  2:14.70 KrokosB
10.  2:16.04 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:17.09 DGCubes
12.  2:17.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:20.48 nevinscph
14.  2:25.82 sean_cut4
15.  2:32.26 YouCubing
16.  2:34.74 BMcCl1
17.  2:43.14 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:43.61 beabernardes
19.  2:48.16 Allagos
20.  2:52.12 SpeedyReedy
21.  2:53.30 2019ECKE02
22.  2:53.93 Ianwubby
23.  2:55.36 tommyo11
24.  3:05.07 sqAree
25.  3:07.09 Utkarsh Ashar
26.  3:12.76 KingCanyon
27.  3:17.40 weatherman223
28.  3:17.50 vilkkuti25
29.  3:31.29 Cubey_Tube
30.  3:37.06 Loffy8
31.  3:52.88 bh13
32.  3:54.96 Lewis
33.  3:57.25 PCCuber
34.  4:07.92 One Wheel
35.  4:15.80 Jrg
36.  4:17.79 David Reid
37.  4:52.08 linus.sch
38.  5:03.45 sporteisvogel
39.  5:46.31 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:40.05 ichcubegerne
2.  4:02.32 Benyó
3.  4:48.90 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  5:10.68 YouCubing
5.  5:13.07 nevinscph
6.  5:20.10 abhijat
7.  5:48.29 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:57.72 2019ECKE02
9.  6:01.42 beabernardes
10.  6:40.78 tommyo11
11.  6:50.96 sqAree
12.  7:27.78 Cubey_Tube
13.  7:46.51 One Wheel
14.  8:11.85 Lewis
15.  8:25.11 bh13
16.  8:38.76 David Reid
17.  9:04.43 Jrg
18.  9:08.34 PCCuber
19.  10:45.56 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:36.77 Benyó
2.  6:49.54 ichcubegerne
3.  7:59.84 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  8:28.78 nevinscph
5.  8:58.06 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  9:13.90 YouCubing
7.  10:27.05 Nuuk cuber
8.  11:43.01 beabernardes
9.  12:45.21 2019ECKE02
10.  13:24.14 One Wheel
11.  14:52.60 Lewis
12.  15:43.19 David Reid
13.  15:53.58 Jrg
14.  16:56.06 Cubey_Tube
15.  18:16.69 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(51)
1.  4.48 AngeGabriel
2.  4.59 JChambers13
3.  5.12 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  5.14 vishwasankarcubing
5.  5.64 Liam Wadek
6.  5.91 MartinN13
7.  5.96 SebastianCarrillo
8.  6.35 VectorCubes
9.  6.42 alyzsnyzs
10.  6.58 MLGCubez
11.  6.92 MTOBEIYF
12.  6.95 Zeke Mackay
13.  7.11 Mattia Pasquini
14.  7.27 sqAree
15.  7.38 YouCubing
16.  7.89 Wilhelm
17.  8.19 parkertrager
18.  8.20 Shadowjockey
19.  8.26 MCuber
20.  9.13 dycocubix
21.  9.24 Luke Garrett
22.  9.37 Sean Hartman
23.  9.63 Raymos Castillo
24.  9.68 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  9.81 Rafaello
26.  10.29 tommyo11
27.  10.51 Li Xiang
28.  10.66 Fisko
29.  10.70 darrensaito
30.  10.75 Benyó
31.  10.94 sean_cut4
32.  10.95 Nuuk cuber
33.  11.70 DGCubes
34.  11.92 2019ECKE02
35.  12.44 Paweł
36.  12.46 ichcubegerne
37.  12.60 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  13.21 midnightcuberx
39.  14.48 White KB
40.  14.64 tc kruber
41.  14.71 weatherman223
42.  15.97 beabernardes
43.  17.08 vilkkuti25
44.  17.32 KingCanyon
45.  18.74 Jacck
46.  18.90 SpeedyReedy
47.  19.27 nevinscph
48.  20.19 David Reid
49.  20.68 theit07
50.  21.64 PCCuber
51.  22.15 sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  37.73 Heewon Seo
2.  43.99 MLGCubez
3.  44.58 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  46.39 KrokosB
5.  47.89 Khairur Rachim
6.  47.95 Luke Garrett
7.  49.01 NoahCubing
8.  49.68 vishwasankarcubing
9.  49.74 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  53.62 tc kruber
11.  53.70 BrianJ
12.  53.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  54.91 Legomanz
14.  55.91 dycocubix
15.  56.46 darrensaito
16.  59.12 MCuber
17.  1:05.09 YouCubing
18.  1:06.72 FaLoL
19.  1:06.96 ichcubegerne
20.  1:07.02 Shadowjockey
21.  1:09.42 DGCubes
22.  1:09.78 sean_cut4
23.  1:09.98 DanikaCuber
24.  1:10.04 Benyó
25.  1:14.14 Rafaello
26.  1:17.15 agradess2
27.  1:18.21 Liam Wadek
28.  1:18.91 beabernardes
29.  1:20.36 tommyo11
30.  1:20.90 2018AMSB02
31.  1:22.46 DistanceRunner25
32.  1:23.35 Haribo
33.  1:26.01 Loffy8
34.  1:28.51 Keroma12
35.  1:33.58 Nuuk cuber
36.  1:33.92 nevinscph
37.  1:41.71 bh13
38.  1:42.72 Lewis
39.  1:48.92 SpeedyReedy
40.  1:50.21 VIBE_ZT
41.  1:55.02 2019ECKE02
42.  2:05.52 weatherman223
43.  2:11.32 Cubey_Tube
44.  2:15.29 David Reid
45.  2:16.26 PCCuber
46.  2:30.35 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  2:30.69 One Wheel
48.  3:01.59 finri
49.  3:03.82 thomas.sch
50.  3:11.21 sporteisvogel
51.  3:19.33 Jacck
52.  4:23.87 Rubika-37-021204
53.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Pyraminx*(95)
1.  1.74 parkertrager
2.  1.88 dycocubix
3.  2.36 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.45 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.58 DGCubes
6.  2.91 Rafaello
7.  3.05 DLXCubing
8.  3.09 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.15 MartinN13
10.  3.26 SebastianCarrillo
10.  3.26 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.32 Ontricus
13.  3.49 BrianJ
14.  3.60 darrensaito
15.  3.64 Charles Jerome
16.  3.72 Sean Hartman
17.  3.77 Haribo
18.  3.88 Luke Garrett
19.  3.91 Shaun Mack
20.  3.94 thecubingwizard
21.  4.12 mihnea3000
22.  4.34 sean_cut4
22.  4.34 Liam Wadek
24.  4.52 YouCubing
25.  4.55 MCuber
26.  4.61 Boris McCoy
27.  4.77 wearephamily1719
28.  4.85 ichcubegerne
29.  4.88 KrokosB
30.  4.96 VIBE_ZT
31.  5.13 Raymos Castillo
32.  5.18 NoahCubing
33.  5.32 midnightcuberx
34.  5.37 tommyo11
35.  5.51 vishwasankarcubing
36.  5.52 Brendyn Dunagan
37.  5.58 Fisko
38.  5.67 Max C.
39.  5.83 Cale S
40.  5.85 Wilhelm
41.  6.02 CaptainCuber
42.  6.22 Nuuk cuber
43.  6.50 eyeballboi
44.  6.62 Shadowjockey
44.  6.62 agradess2
46.  7.01 VectorCubes
47.  7.08 bh13
48.  7.10 Benyó
49.  7.22 weatherman223
50.  7.30 Kael Hitchcock
50.  7.30 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  7.31 SpeedyReedy
52.  7.31 Li Xiang
54.  7.35 Lewis
55.  7.37 2018AMSB02
56.  7.46 brad711
57.  7.58 tc kruber
58.  7.66 Loffy8
59.  8.02 Poorcuber09
60.  8.16 Josiah Blomker
61.  8.31 Jay Cubes
62.  8.34 beabernardes
63.  8.45 DanikaCuber
64.  8.50 Mike Hughey
65.  8.58 vilkkuti25
65.  8.58 2019ECKE02
67.  8.69 N4C0
68.  9.03 David Reid
69.  9.20 CubableYT
70.  9.31 hebscody
71.  9.32 BMcCl1
72.  9.40 GooseCuber
73.  9.49 Triple N Cubing
74.  9.64 DynaXT
75.  9.67 Ianwubby
76.  10.00 Cuber2s
77.  10.53 KingCanyon
78.  10.92 sqAree
79.  11.61 sporteisvogel
80.  11.79 cubing_addict
81.  11.95 PCCuber
82.  12.12 Cubey_Tube
83.  12.32 nevinscph
84.  13.38 Jacck
85.  14.50 Haadynaushahi
86.  15.85 WD-420
87.  16.68 One Wheel
88.  16.78 Θperm
89.  17.76 Astr4l
90.  17.91 SPEEEEED
91.  18.40 hydynn
92.  20.58 abigaildoyle
93.  23.66 neicu
94.  39.33 Krökeldil
95.  DNF NinjaDax2011


*Square-1*(74)
1.  6.88 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  7.85 Oxzowachi
3.  8.00 DanikaCuber


Spoiler



4.  8.16 MLGCubez
5.  8.62 mrsniffles01
6.  9.08 BrianJ
7.  9.09 NoahCubing
8.  9.80 ROEVOSS
9.  10.06 Charles Jerome
10.  10.16 thecubingwizard
11.  10.23 Shaun Mack
12.  10.78 SebastianCarrillo
13.  10.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  11.27 2019ECKE02
15.  11.71 darrensaito
16.  12.12 Cale S
17.  12.63 BradenTheMagician
18.  12.75 DLXCubing
19.  12.85 YouCubing
20.  13.01 Shadowjockey
21.  13.07 dycocubix
22.  13.08 parkertrager
23.  13.60 jc_rubik
24.  13.66 Luke Garrett
25.  13.89 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  14.08 Wilhelm
27.  14.44 PCCuber
28.  14.58 Brady
29.  14.93 leomannen
30.  14.95 BLCuber8
31.  15.08 ichcubegerne
32.  15.21 JChambers13
33.  15.94 NathanaelCubes
34.  16.04 MCuber
35.  16.25 Rafaello
36.  16.84 20luky3
37.  17.03 Benyó
38.  17.22 Haribo
39.  17.75 DGCubes
40.  18.13 Liam Wadek
41.  18.70 2018AMSB02
42.  18.78 Fisko
43.  18.99 vishwasankarcubing
44.  19.72 VIBE_ZT
45.  19.91 Max C.
46.  20.30 sean_cut4
47.  20.55 midnightcuberx
48.  20.87 wearephamily1719
49.  21.90 beabernardes
50.  22.67 Mattia Pasquini
51.  23.01 KrokosB
52.  24.87 weatherman223
53.  26.06 MartinN13
54.  26.51 Raymos Castillo
55.  28.55 tommyo11
56.  29.43 Kael Hitchcock
57.  29.75 David Reid
58.  30.09 agradess2
59.  31.75 TheCubingAddict980
60.  34.17 Cuber2s
61.  35.04 Nuuk cuber
62.  36.88 squanbld
63.  40.83 Xauxage
64.  45.95 Lewis
65.  46.91 nevinscph
66.  52.20 BlueAcidball
67.  53.02 Cubey_Tube
68.  56.93 sporteisvogel
69.  1:04.97 Jacck
70.  1:05.15 Mike Hughey
71.  1:07.43 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  1:35.51 thomas.sch
73.  3:14.61 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Boris McCoy


*Skewb*(85)
1.  1.98 Legomanz
2.  2.41 BradyCubes08
3.  2.48 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.76 MLGCubez
5.  2.79 Cale S
6.  2.83 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.01 SebastianCarrillo
8.  3.22 Magdamini
9.  3.31 parkertrager
10.  3.42 NoahCubing
11.  3.43 Shaun Mack
11.  3.43 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  3.52 BrianJ
14.  3.91 dycocubix
15.  3.94 Zeke Mackay
16.  3.99 YouCubing
17.  4.18 MCuber
18.  4.20 MartinN13
19.  4.26 VIBE_ZT
20.  4.28 Kael Hitchcock
21.  4.29 sean_cut4
21.  4.29 N4C0
23.  4.38 KrokosB
24.  4.42 darrensaito
25.  4.47 Luke Garrett
26.  4.62 VectorCubes
27.  4.75 Wilhelm
28.  4.76 Rafaello
29.  4.87 thecubingwizard
30.  4.94 BradenTheMagician
31.  5.20 Max C.
32.  5.24 Raymos Castillo
33.  5.30 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
34.  5.35 weatherman223
35.  5.36 David Reid
36.  5.39 vishwasankarcubing
37.  5.49 Liam Wadek
38.  5.56 Sean Hartman
39.  5.66 ichcubegerne
40.  5.84 mihnea3000
41.  5.86 Ontricus
42.  5.95 Allagos
43.  5.96 G2013
44.  5.98 2019ECKE02
45.  6.22 Boris McCoy
46.  6.52 Shadowjockey
47.  6.53 Fisko
48.  6.54 DGCubes
49.  6.78 midnightcuberx
50.  6.95 2018AMSB02
51.  7.02 Jay Cubes
52.  7.25 DanikaCuber
53.  7.55 eyeballboi
54.  7.86 tc kruber
55.  7.96 SpeedyReedy
56.  7.99 Li Xiang
57.  8.11 theit07
58.  8.52 Nuuk cuber
59.  8.77 KingCanyon
60.  8.82 vilkkuti25
61.  8.84 tommyo11
62.  8.96 Cubey_Tube
63.  8.97 Haribo
64.  9.06 CubableYT
65.  9.54 Ianwubby
66.  9.76 Θperm
67.  10.14 Benyó
68.  10.19 agradess2
69.  10.31 Lewis
70.  10.35 PCCuber
71.  10.43 beabernardes
72.  10.47 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  10.57 Mike Hughey
74.  11.07 superkitkat106
75.  12.29 BMcCl1
76.  12.65 Loffy8
77.  13.45 nevinscph
78.  14.19 cubing_addict
79.  14.75 Jacck
80.  16.57 SPEEEEED
81.  17.94 thomas.sch
82.  18.65 GooseCuber
83.  19.66 sporteisvogel
84.  21.77 hebscody
85.  34.42 Astr4l


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  25.23 YouCubing
2.  25.58 DGCubes
3.  29.58 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.59 ichcubegerne
5.  33.30 KrokosB
6.  33.81 Nuuk cuber
7.  34.13 Kael Hitchcock
8.  35.65 Benyó
9.  36.19 MLGCubez
10.  37.17 Rafaello
11.  40.22 Wilhelm
12.  43.28 VIBE_ZT
13.  54.66 David Reid
14.  59.94 Lewis
15.  1:05.35 2019ECKE02
16.  1:07.67 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  DNF thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:20.42 MLGCubez
2.  3:26.13 Luke Garrett
3.  3:33.32 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  3:59.15 vishwasankarcubing
5.  4:08.89 KrokosB
6.  4:11.75 TipsterTrickster 
7.  4:21.30 dycocubix
8.  4:28.00 Benyó
9.  4:29.64 YouCubing
10.  4:30.71 ichcubegerne
11.  5:02.19 DGCubes
12.  5:46.08 beabernardes
13.  6:09.47 Nuuk cuber
14.  6:30.43 oliverpallo
15.  7:28.56 Kael Hitchcock
16.  7:58.77 PCCuber
17.  8:04.74 vilkkuti25
18.  8:25.06 David Reid
19.  8:42.68 Lewis


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  5.66 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.10 DGCubes
3.  12.28 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.16 David Reid
5.  13.29 Rafaello
6.  13.92 Kael Hitchcock
7.  14.44 2018AMSB02
8.  15.06 Wilhelm
9.  15.74 YouCubing
10.  17.09 VIBE_ZT
11.  17.77 2019ECKE02
12.  21.98 InlandEmpireCuber
13.  23.63 Jay Cubes
14.  23.96 Simon31415
15.  24.64 Nuuk cuber
16.  28.07 Mike Hughey
17.  30.88 Rubika-37-021204
18.  31.45 MCuber
19.  39.65 Jacck
20.  1:22.99 sporteisvogel
21.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  21.77 DGCubes
2.  28.83 YouCubing
3.  32.61 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  38.65 VIBE_ZT
5.  41.71 Nuuk cuber
6.  44.67 Rafaello
7.  51.37 Benyó
8.  52.48 Lewis
9.  54.36 abunickabhi
10.  55.34 Mike Hughey
11.  1:15.94 One Wheel
12.  1:18.33 Jacck
13.  1:42.40 David Reid
14.  4:14.49 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  10.33 Awder
2.  10.89 YouCubing
3.  16.77 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  19.76 ichcubegerne
5.  24.66 dycocubix
6.  34.74 Θperm
7.  34.96 David Reid
8.  41.19 MatsBergsten
9.  47.84 Wilhelm
10.  2:57.30 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  42.94 WoowyBaby
2.  46.81 YouCubing
3.  49.13 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  53.05 Jacck
5.  56.95 David Reid
6.  DNF DGCubes
6.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  15.14 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.42 ichcubegerne
3.  33.34 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  49.09 Nuuk cuber
5.  54.64 Wilhelm
6.  1:07.71 David Reid
7.  1:10.16 SpeedyReedy
8.  1:15.25 Θperm
9.  1:21.19 wenzmen
10.  4:47.95 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:53.94 DGCubes
2.  2:32.16 YouCubing
3.  3:59.88 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  5:09.31 David Reid


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(14)
1.  19.50 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.01 cuberkid10
3.  26.79 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  29.07 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  34.38 Kit Clement
6.  39.21 2018AMSB02
7.  1:13.82 YouCubing
8.  1:23.05 kits_
9.  1:50.32 VIBE_ZT
10.  2:14.42 David Reid
11.  2:50.02 DistanceRunner25
12.  3:03.12 One Wheel
13.  3:11.35 DGCubes
14.  14:49.59 Jacck



*Contest results*(228)
1.  1251 YouCubing
2.  1196 MLGCubez
3.  1116 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1109 ichcubegerne
5.  1084 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  1045 dycocubix
7.  958 Benyó
8.  942 BradenTheMagician
9.  918 sean_cut4
10.  896 BrianJ
11.  886 KrokosB
11.  886 vishwasankarcubing
13.  873 MCuber
14.  872 DGCubes
15.  837 darrensaito
16.  826 thecubingwizard
17.  779 Nuuk cuber
17.  779 Liam Wadek
19.  777 Shadowjockey
20.  756 Max C.
21.  738 DLXCubing
22.  733 Haribo
23.  724 2019ECKE02
24.  723 Rafaello
25.  709 Raymos Castillo
26.  705 parkertrager
27.  694 tommyo11
28.  689 G2013
29.  688 Ontricus
30.  684 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  684 Cale S
32.  677 SpeedyReedy
33.  671 Charles Jerome
34.  663 Shaun Mack
35.  648 tc kruber
36.  630 Wilhelm
37.  625 SebastianCarrillo
38.  614 Sean Hartman
39.  612 midnightcuberx
40.  599 Khairur Rachim
41.  595 MartinN13
42.  578 DanikaCuber
43.  576 alyzsnyzs
44.  574 nevinscph
45.  571 2018AMSB02
46.  566 beabernardes
46.  566 VIBE_ZT
48.  565 Fisko
49.  564 eyeballboi
50.  555 Heewon Seo
51.  552 BMcCl1
52.  547 weatherman223
53.  544 NoahCubing
54.  543 David Reid
55.  517 tJardigradHe
56.  515 cuberkid10
57.  504 agradess2
58.  502 Allagos
59.  500 sqAree
60.  496 leomannen
61.  494 Dream Cubing
62.  489 CubableYT
62.  489 Vlad Hordiienko
64.  478 PCCuber
65.  469 mihnea3000
66.  458 KingCanyon
66.  458 VectorCubes
68.  456 NathanaelCubes
69.  454 wearephamily1719
70.  450 Cubey_Tube
71.  444 Ianwubby
72.  432 Kael Hitchcock
73.  431 FaLoL
74.  427 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
75.  419 bh13
76.  405 abhijat
77.  391 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  387 Jay Cubes
79.  370 Loffy8
80.  367 Cuber2s
80.  367 Lewis
82.  365 Boris McCoy
83.  364 DistanceRunner25
84.  360 Riddler97
85.  352 TheCubingAddict980
86.  335 Legomanz
87.  332 Utkarsh Ashar
88.  328 vilkkuti25
89.  326 asacuber
90.  320 Brady
91.  318 20luky3
92.  312 Zeke Mackay
93.  309 Li Xiang
94.  296 Mantas Urbanavicius
95.  286 Mattia Pasquini
96.  284 Josiah Blomker
97.  278 Jacck
98.  269 theit07
99.  266 GenTheThief
100.  263 jc_rubik
100.  263 Keroma12
102.  260 2017LAMB06
103.  258 abunickabhi
104.  256 V Achyuthan
105.  254 One Wheel
106.  252 sporteisvogel
107.  238 trav1
108.  230 Paweł
109.  227 dhafin
110.  226 BlueAcidball
111.  225 trangium
112.  224 TipsterTrickster 
113.  223 Haadynaushahi
113.  223 Θperm
115.  217 Gan11Cuber
116.  212 breadears
117.  207 xyzzy
118.  206 White KB
119.  200 Fred Lang
120.  198 WoowyBaby
121.  192 Michael DeLaRosa
121.  192 revaldoah
123.  191 Skewb_Cube
124.  190 RapsinSix
125.  184 MasterIcePanda
126.  181 any name you wish
127.  180 seungju choi
128.  179 chancet4488
129.  178 oliverpallo
130.  177 MatsBergsten
130.  177 thatkid
132.  176 Jrg
133.  174 Chris Van Der Brink
134.  173 Triple N Cubing
135.  172 Caleb Ashley
136.  169 Coinman_
137.  168 AidanNoogie
138.  167 superkitkat106
139.  163 LittleLumos
139.  163 ican97
141.  162 arctan
142.  155 linus.sch
143.  154 didiask
144.  147 Davoda_IV
145.  145 TheSilverBeluga
146.  144 John Benwell
147.  138 Xauxage
147.  138 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
149.  134 willian_pessoa
150.  133 BLCuber8
151.  131 Mike Hughey
151.  131 hebscody
153.  129 Astr4l
153.  129 Rubika-37-021204
155.  127 brad711
156.  126 N4C0
156.  126 Swagrid
158.  124 M1n1turtl3
158.  124 Sellerie11
158.  124 DynaXT
161.  118 Brayden Gilland
162.  116 CubiBubi
163.  113 LwBigcubes
164.  112 CaptainCuber
165.  110 bulkocuber
166.  108 Poorcuber09
167.  104 SPEEEEED
167.  104 AnnaW
169.  103 thomas.sch
170.  102 IsThatA4x4
171.  100 pizzacrust
171.  100 hydynn
173.  99 JChambers13
174.  97 cubing_addict
175.  96 KellanB
176.  94 Petri Krzywacki
177.  87 GooseCuber
178.  86 BradyCubes08
179.  82 Lvl9001Wizard
180.  81 filmip
181.  80 finri
181.  80 Magdamini
183.  78 squanbld
184.  77 Oxzowachi
185.  76 AndrewT99
186.  74 mrsniffles01
187.  73 Leonard Erik Gombár
187.  73 neicu
189.  71 SentsuiJack2403
189.  71 ROEVOSS
191.  66 duckyisepic
191.  66 Foreright
193.  62 abigaildoyle
193.  62 Simon31415
193.  62 Rainer F.
196.  60 MagnificentThe1st
197.  59 WD-420
198.  53 AngeGabriel
199.  51 Theoruff
200.  49 cuberswoop
201.  45 Reirto-RRNF
202.  43 MTOBEIYF
203.  42 Rusty05
204.  41 Namedkid55
205.  38 cubingmom2
206.  36 zakikaz
207.  30 thousand_cuts
208.  25 qwr
209.  24 kits_
210.  19 Krökeldil
211.  18 Pillow
212.  16 edd_dib
213.  15 NinjaDax2011
213.  15 SpeedyOctahedron
213.  15 Blitzmoos
216.  14 Kit Clement
216.  14 A Perm
216.  14 Nash171
219.  13 OriEy
219.  13 Awder
219.  13 wenzmen
222.  12 Emma_The_Capricorn
223.  11 Hexamonka
223.  11 GT8590
225.  8 executier
226.  6 Isaiah Blomker
227.  4 redfox
227.  4 freshcuber.de


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2022)

Woo! My first win (I think) in 5 and a half years of on-and-off competing. Big week for me.


----------



## White KB (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey, I did a 0/2 15:23.04 MBLD and was wondering if I could have that added to the results if it's not too much to ask?

For comments, I'd like to have:
The first cube was off by 2 twisted corners and the second one was off by 3 twisted corners.

(Inspection was 10:32.24 and execution was 4:50.80.)

Oh, and it's on Mo2 Cubing (2019BRUC01)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2022)

White KB said:


> Hey, I did a 0/2 15:23.04 MBLD and was wondering if I could have that added to the results if it's not too much to ask?


Done.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2022)

228 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 120!

That means our winner this week is *WoowyBaby!* Congratulations!!


----------

